# Plow Truck Lighting



## JinCha (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello All,

I am preparing to start a snow plowing business and just bought a new truck. I want to have it set-up correctly for lighting and am hoping I might get some valued feedback/tips from LE.
Last week I saw a pick-up truck with white pulse strobes in the tail lights and I felt that it was pretty good from an effect point of view, but I wonder if that is correct under the law.
Any comments about plow lighting in general would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## JinCha (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you, Wolfman!

My brother is an ex-PO and ex-Sheriff. He had told me almost the exact same thing but since he has a tendency to embellish, I thought I needed a second opinion.
Actually, I had hoped he was embellishing because those white strobes sure look nice. But, for all I know the guy in the Pick-Up I saw with white strobes could be some type of LE.
I do want my set-up to abide by the law even if it is not as cool as it could be. Thus, I appreciate your Reply. I did read an earlier thread where some PO’s were debating whether it is a waste of type to cite some plow guy for incorrect lighting. I could just go ahead and set it up as I wish and wing it, but, then again, my brother would probably cuff me.



Happy Holidays!


----------

